# Cholestid



## 15597 (Mar 6, 2007)

Since my trip to the gastro in Boston Ihave been on choloestid. For a month it did not help, but I have doubled the dose and I have reason to optimistic here. Initially it was a a 1 mg pill. It 's also pretty cheap to boot.


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm surprised that your GI placed you on 1 gram a day. The usual starting dose is 2 grams (2 tablets) either once or twice a day. I believe the maximum dosage for Colestid is 16 grams a day but that is usually for patients taking it for cholesterol issues and not for bile salts diarrhea control.


----------



## 15597 (Mar 6, 2007)

At higher doses it was far too constipating. Used to take the powder also.


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm sure it could be constipating at higher doses. That's why they usually start people at 2g (2 tablets) 1 to 2 times a day for diarrhea issues. Then if it's either not stopping the diarrhea or causing constipation after a few days the dosage is tweaked until it helps. I tried Colestid for my IBS-D but it didn't help at all as my 'D' is not bile salt related. Even taking 4g (4 tablets) a day I still had 'D' and the side-effects of nausea, stomach distress, acid reflux and gas/bloating the Colestid caused me were terrible.


----------



## 15597 (Mar 6, 2007)

[My IBS_D is not bile related either, but it is slowing things down a bit.


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

Puppygirl said:


> [My IBS_D is not bile related either, but it is slowing things down a bit.


Good to hear it's helping you







I couldn't have stayed on Colestid even if I had seen good results because I coudn't tolerate it's side-effects.I have gotten great results from Florastor for my 'D', gas and bloating issues so I'm glad I found that after the Colestid failed. Being that Florastor is a supplement, and not a medication, I also feel more comfortable knowing I can control my 'D' with something that's natural and not a medication. I don't like taking medicine unless I absolutely have to







Heck, I even think about it twice before taking Tylenol







The best of luck to you with the Colestid and hoping it continues to help you feel better!


----------

